# Columbia, SC Repticon



## eazyezcape (Nov 29, 2010)

My wife and I will be attending the Columbia, SC Repticon Saturday March 10th. Anyone else attending? 

We will be there early to snatch up as many broms as we can from Tom. So, if you had the same idea, you better beat us to him.  

We are also going to be bring some extra frogs from our collection to trade.
Adult female Patricia
Adult probable Iquitos Vent
Adult female Amazonicus
Two young Patricias (from our breeding pair)

I have a bunch of our Varadero froglets spoken for, but nothing in stone. I will update closer to the show if they are available.


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

I should be there Saturday as well. Luckily I got all the broms I needed from Tom and Jane at the last Charlotte repticon and they're doing great, so have at 'em! 

I'm looking for a male Dwarf French Guiana tinctorius. If anyone has one (or more!) please let me know.

If anyone is looking for bugs I have the following I can sell / trade starter cultures of:

Purple / Costa Rican isopod
Orange iso (extremely limited)
Giant iso (extremely limited)
Tropical White springtail
Flour Beetle
Bean Beetle
Flightless Hydei FF
Wingless Melongaster FF

I'm only going to bring bugs if someone specifically asks for them, PM me for deets if you're interested.


----------



## eazyezcape (Nov 29, 2010)

Shinosuke - I got some bugs for you courtesy of Frogface. See you Saturday.


----------



## jcgso (Oct 10, 2008)

I'd like to get some springtails. I'm at the Carolinas dart frogs booth.
Jeff


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

Glad to see you'll be there Jeff, I'll bring some springs for you. Same to you eazy, and thanks for getting the iso's from frogface!


----------



## eazyezcape (Nov 29, 2010)

Adam, you bet. See you Saturday.


----------



## jcgso (Oct 10, 2008)

Should be a good show guys, good weather this weekend and vendor booths are sold out. I always wind up leaving there with way too much stuff and aninmals. Look forward to seeing you there.


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm kinda surprised more people haven't jumped on this, but if anyone's in the mood for free plants I've got plenty to share and can bring them on Saturday morning: 
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/gr...e-columbia-repticon-weekend.html#gmessage2675


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Hey Eric, be sure to give those bugs a little air so they don't croak (hehe get it, so they don't croak haha, never mind).


----------



## eazyezcape (Nov 29, 2010)

Kris - Bugs looked great. Thanks again! 
It was great to meet Shinosuke and wohlerswi! 
Today was a mad house, but a lot of snake people though.


----------

